# Deer Processing



## BassMagic (Oct 17, 2014)

Hey Folks,

Can anyone recommend a reputable deer processor or butcher in Lorain or Medina County? Any information will be appreciated!


----------



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

polanskys in amherst, kellars on litchfield. or terry is in obeasant run in lagrange and is a professional who does it on thr side


----------



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

2x Polanskys.


----------



## BassMagic (Oct 17, 2014)

FAB said:


> 2x Polanskys.


Thanks, fella's! I called Polansky's. That's where I'll go if needed.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Not hard to due it yourself


----------



## SB2 (Jun 9, 2009)

Canaan Meats in Creston, been going there for years


----------



## pipedream (Aug 31, 2014)

Kellers in Litchfield


----------

